# Whatchadointhisweekend?



## Marty (Apr 15, 2010)

Remember when we used to do this thread? Its always fun to see what everyone has going on especially now since spring has sprung in so many places.

So ok, I'll go first.

Well Saturdays my little tack shop is open so I loose my SCI-FI Saturdays and barn time now. But that's ok cause I need to work the store and Saturday's has begun to be my biggest day. I still will have Saturday nights with Hus though to make us junk food and watch SCI-FI when we get home.

I hope something comes on with water monsters. Last week was Anacondas and Giant Piranhas....fantastic!

Sunday will be a big barn day. Already did some stall stripping and added new bedding today but I'm thinking of starting my spring barn cleaning then; take down cobwebs, sweep, dust and clean the lights.....yuk, they always get so nasty over winter. Then I'll probably need to take down all my wall decorations and give them a good cleaning. That will take me from morning till night.....hmmmmmm

OR!!!!!!!!

Maybe I"ll say heck to barn cleaning and instead finish clipping bridle paths, faces, and those dreaded fetlock hairs that make me crazy. Found the coolest new scrunchies at Dollar General with sparkles so I'll stop there in the morning and grab a bunch for mane and forelock fun braids.

Hus needs to mow he says and work on my truck brakes because my brakes are locking up so

I'll get some burgers or hot dogs on the grill and make some potato salad and fruit jello. This sounds more like fun.

So your turn!

Whatchadointhisweekend???

Now remember, be safe, buckle up, and don't let anyone you know drink and drive.

Much love to all and have a goodin!


----------



## bcody (Apr 16, 2010)

Hey Marty, I missed having this thread! This is my last weekend before my husband returns home. It has been six months since he has been away and I can not wait for him to be home. Friday, weather permitting, I have a photo shoot I need to do of a yearling AQHA colt. This horse is gorgous and I can not wait to photograph him.

Saturday is suppose to be rainy, so I am taking the kids to see Diary of a Whimpy Kid and I have no idea what we are doing on Sunday.

Everyone be safe.


----------



## susanne (Apr 16, 2010)

Marty, you just made me smile like I haven't smiled in a long time!

So much to do...so little time.

I have four muddy horses who need grooming and conditioning. I have to longe and drive Mingus, and Keith and I have a drive planned on our local rails-to-trails route. Then we have to choose between two events next weekend -- Spring Fling Show or Happs' TREC (nothing like waiting until the weekend before to decide!)

After years of manic ornamental gardening, I've decided to add some practical gardening to the mix -- veggies and herbs. The herbs and salad greens that can get by with a bit less sun will go right off the back deck. The first raised bed is done and the spinach is planted. Need to get lettuce, peas and herbs going.

The only place with full, all day sun is smack dab in the middle of our future corral addition/outdoor arena. So, I'll just fence off an island garden and give us something to drive around!

Keith has several trees to cut up, but he first has to get the chainsaw working -- all of which needs my close supervision, hehe...

I've been spending Sunday evenings and all day Mondays with my mother, who is in failing health. It's fun getting to spend time with and pampering her.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 16, 2010)

Well, I'm going to play, because I am so excited about this weekend! On Saturday, I am driving down to Kentucky to pick up our new gelding!! I can't wait to make the official announcement once I have him back home with us. The girls are very excited!

Other than that, it's supposed to be cool here this weekend, so if the pasture isn't too wet from the rain we get today, I need to talk my husband into finishing replacing one of the fence lines. We are halfway there - putting up nice new four board fence.

And we have been so busy this week that I have to devote some time to cleaning the house.



But I'm sure I'll be spending plenty of time in the barn!

Hope everyone has a great weekend!

Barbara


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm hoping to get my little 12x24 building added on to the mini barn. I also found a little8x10 building on craigslist,i'm supposed to be able to pick that up this weekend. The 8x10 will be for lawnmowers etc. I love hearing what everyones plans are. Have a great weekend everyone



!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Apr 16, 2010)

Sat I finally have a day off from my job from he**

I have a deaf woman coming to the farm to learn about training horses, etc. Ive been brushing up on my american sign language but I am really lacking. The first time she came with her translator and this time we are on our own. She is going to work with Fashion and Im going to work with KC. We have so much to get done. We have training, clipping, de worming, hoof trimming. Hope we can cram it all in

Then Sunday I have to work yuck

Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 16, 2010)

Trimming a couple hooves, sending in a couple show bills.....

I shot a solid 3 hours of video of the horses last weekend and still have not even looked at them, let alone edited them or uploaded them..so will have to get around to that.

Going for a massage tomorrow ... oh gosh








Same as always...feed store, working ponies, working in the barn (so much for not 'working' this weekend eh?).....but I must admit I'm really looking forward to that 1 hour swedish massage that I booked for myself


----------



## Taylor Jo (Apr 16, 2010)

This is neat!!!!

I'm getting ready this morning to go over to Illinois to a schooling and my trainer is bringing 4 of my horses for it. We'll be there till Sunday. I've been looking forward to it all winter cause that means it's 3 weeks away from "show day." I can't wait to drive my horses either, I'm bringing both my carts and I get to drive my newly trained mare Nikki and my Oreo who they've been working on in roadster on his speed. I can't wait to hook my new roadster cart up to him. Whoo Hoo!!!!!

On the sad note, I went out to my barn to check on my cat and feed him day before yesterday and he's gone. I keep going back out there and he's not coming around and my heart is just broken. Last time I saw him was at the church Sunday. (I live across the street from a church) I've been going out and putting feed in his dish every day just hadn't seen him. I've called him and he hadn't come up. I was worried this might happen when I took the horses to the trainers and it did, I wasn't out in the barn as often.

I'm just sooo sad. He was a great barn cat and I'd just had him a few months. :-(

Everyone have a great weekend and remember to be kind to one another, TJ


----------



## wildoak (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks like a rainy weekend, so my horse time may have to be "in the barn" time...that's okay too. Two new foals to mess with, stalls to clean (always) and a tack room in serious need of cleaning. I have a gelding I love to drive, who hasn't been quite sound for several years - always just a slight "offness", kind of do I see it or don't I....had him worked on a couple of months ago by a top osteopath and have been holding my breath to see if he'd stay sound. So far so good, so he's about to get hooked up for the first time in maybe three years, weather permitting!!

Jan


----------



## shadowpaints (Apr 16, 2010)

supposed to be a rather nice weekend sooo i have a huge list of todo !!

mainly general cleanup and starting on the new bigger pens if we have the time. we still have goats and 3 mini mares due so cant wander far from home seeing as they are all due this weekend cept for one who is due in may and she has the biggest bag!


----------



## Reble (Apr 16, 2010)

Going tomorrow to a local mini auction, so sad when someone has to downsize because they lost their partner, tragic farm accident.

Hope to see all my mini friends that I have not seen much over the winter...

Nice to get out and just to socialize...Hubby will have to stay home an do mare stare


----------



## Miniv (Apr 16, 2010)

Tomorrow we are going to an animal show........Nope not a horse show -- a 4-H Small Animal Show. The daughter is showing her Bunny, "Lilly" for the first time. (Got to remember to take the camera!)

The only other exciting thing planned is -- Larry and I have to move some horses around into different paddocks and pastures. Horses get moved off our hay pasture and over to the "summer" pasture.......Larry is dragging fields and we are doing flood irrigation. This is our first week of irrigation, so there's a lot of debris coming down the canals that need cleaning out.


----------



## minih (Apr 16, 2010)

WE are going to be groom, groom, grooming all weekend and getting ready for our first show of the season! I am so ready to go somewhere!!!Yay!!


----------



## Fanch (Apr 16, 2010)

I remember these!!

On saturday a good friend of mine, my mom and I are going into the neighboring town to do a little shopping, got to look at some grad dresses!! Then shes going to drop me off in the little town between the 2 for our mini horse clubs start up clinic! Can't wait to see everyone and just talk horsey. Then we all go to our club meeting and by 9:30pm I'll be home.

Sunday I plan to clean up and work the horses; thinking of maybe doing some clipping as well....

Hoping for a fantastic weekend!


----------



## shoegirl (Apr 16, 2010)

It's going to rain here all weekend so all kinds of domestic engineering will be going on. Clean the house, laundry, cook, vacuum the barn, groom the horses work them if not to rainy.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 16, 2010)

Today and tonight I am grinding out some extra work in hopes that I can have a no-writing day tomorrow. Judging by last night's performance I think my overdue mare might finally let me see her foal, so I've been doing most of my work from the farm office. Tomorrow we're doing more spring cleaning and grooming and maybe even clipping down a horse or two (it's been unseasonably warm here for the last month). Then tomorrow night if I can find someone to check on "the boat" I think we're going to meet up with some old friends that are back in town and play laser tag - I played at a bachelorette party last weekend and won, so now I want to see if I can beat Mo too. Sunday I'm picking up my bridesmaid's dress and then it'll be our regular lunch with Grandma, more spring cleaning and maybe an early showing of Date Night.

Have fun everybody!


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 16, 2010)

I do miss this thread! I treated myself to a new horse so this weekend I am going ona long hack with him! In the bouring rain, hail and snow....



but I still am going to ride.


----------



## Seashells (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm going to be painting a mini for someone on flagstone





Then, I'm going to wash my minis





Maybe color my hair





Have a beautiful weekend everyone!


----------



## TangoMango (Apr 16, 2010)

Same thing I have been doing every weekend (and every weekday)for the last 4 weeks, Sitting in my recliner, with my leg up, being depressed that Im not able to walk around...





Have fun everyone!


----------



## anoki (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh Marty........I am like susanne.....

this post made me smile like I haven't smiled in such a long time

THANK YOU!





It has been a long couple of days.....a very long few months.....I'll post more when I am able to....

as for the weekend-the usual...more work on the new shop, 'real' work, and I have started packing for my big trek to Gettysburg next week for the Cardigan Welsh Corgi Club of America's National Specialty!!



Finally something to look forward to.....

~kathryn


----------



## sfmini (Apr 16, 2010)

Good luck Kathryn, hopefully next year I will have leave time so I can go too.

I am going to be disinfecting my parrot cage for a new occupant. A friend is giving me her blue front amazon parrot so I want to make sure the cage is ready when she arrives on Monday.

I am thinking about bodyclipping my Billy Idol filly, we'll see if I pull that one off.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 17, 2010)

Today (Saturday) we are bodyclipping and going to our driving lesson, which should take up a lot of the day. Sunday we finish whatever clipping we didnt get done and we go for our dog training class. I also need to get some horse show "must haves" at the tack store.

Getting excited for our 1st show next weekend...Spring Fling down in Eugene, OR! YAY!


----------



## Barbie (Apr 17, 2010)

Today first thing I'm going to finish clipping my yearlings for the show at Abby Conder's farm tomorrow. Then have to do laundry and clean my house. If I have time I need to wash my truck and trailer.

Just a relief to have the 15th behind me - work will be so much better now. I'm looking forward to the show tomorrow.

Have a great weekend.

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Apr 17, 2010)

Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend!





Kind of cool here but at least no rain!!

Started off good when a friend came over and fixed my riding mower!!! Mowing my yard, 1 1/2 acres, by hand was about zero fun. So it just needs to dry off some and I'm ready to go! While he was repairing that, I got my truck all cleaned out, boy what a mess.

Working on the boys side of the barn today. Both barn and two boys to clean up. Then to bathe, clean the 2 inside dogs.

Then off to moms for Easter! Yeah a little late but this way it does not interfer with all the families my 5 brother and sisters have.

Then tomorrow, the girls side of the barn. Both the barn and 9 girls, gelding, to get cleaned up. Then the 2 kind of outside dogs to get bathed and cleaned up.

I haven't had a full weekend off in 4 months, so for sure will take advantage of it!!!

Need to keep busy, Phantom is at his first show and already anxious to hear how he did!!


----------

